# Roadmaster Renegade



## fat tire trader (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello,
I picked up this Roadmaster Renegade at a local thrift store this week.
Chris


----------



## skiptooth (Feb 20, 2019)

cool  like the radio....


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 20, 2019)

I have not messed with the radio yet. It is missing one of its knobs. I already have one of those radios in better condition.


----------

